
That Spicy Green Paste Next to Your Sushi Is Probably Not Wasabi - fraqed
http://gizmodo.com/that-spicy-green-paste-next-to-your-sushi-is-probably-n-1783732832
======
brudgers
The linked BBC article is much more informative:
[http://www.bbc.com/news/business-29082091](http://www.bbc.com/news/business-29082091)

